# Software updates not working



## McHoffa (Jan 26, 2017)

I have priority access award for referrals and still didn't have the latest update. In fact, I haven't had any updates since late October/early November with 42.4. Someone suggested I call service. Sure enough, the last two updates failed to download 100% to my car. He said they showed as failing when they were almost to 100%. He had no idea what might cause it. He said the wifi connection to the car looks fine. I have a router 15 feet from the car and 200+ mbps internet and my car has downloaded 1.3 GB of data in the past month, so I figured that. 

He said it would probably be 3-5 business days before someone could look further into it.

Called local (2.5 hours away) service center since I will be about 10 minutes from there tomorrow, and she said they don't have any availability to look at it tomorrow morning. She said she cold see that updates were failing, and would pass it along to have it looked at to see if they could force an update. 

I'm just a little jealous of everyone else that is getting automatic over the air updates while mine is stuck not doing anything for almost two month, and I had no idea. Tesla should have a red flag pop up if a car fails to complete an update more than once.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Give it the hard reset - foot on brake, 2 buttons presses until reboot. You've got nothing to lose.


----------



## Chris350 (Aug 8, 2017)

I had this very same issue a few updates ago....

I rebooted the car and call customer service which verified that I had a few failed updates.

They then asked me to get the car on on wifi ( I did this with my cell phone hot spot) and the update started to download...

Since then, I have started receiving updates normally via wifi at home.... Got this new update last night via wifi...


----------



## Raunchypiehole (Nov 15, 2018)

I got to work today and an update popped up. I selected update now, then had to leave. I just got my M3 a week ago, what update version are we on now so I can verify it completed. Im new here so be gentle! Thanks!


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Raunchypiehole said:


> I got to work today and an update popped up. I selected update now, then had to leave. I just got my M3 a week ago, what update version are we on now so I can verify it completed. Im new here so be gentle! Thanks!


Check your app from your phone, bottom of the page 48.12.1. Some of the functions require app version 3.8.0, which has not been released yet, hoping it is today.

When you get back to your car, you'll have release notes, giving information about what is in the new SW.

This is a good thread to reference - https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...-2018-48-12-1-d6999f5-12-18-2018.10410/unread

The most recent SW update or 2 will be stickied at the top of this forum.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

I was stuck on 39.7 for two months. It took 3 weeks of email and phone calls to Tesla to get them to force push an update. They swore I would need to bring it in for service, but the last person I spoke to asked "their friend in engineering" to push me an update, which worked an hour after I hung up. From what I've read some mobile service folks can do this too.

With yesterday's update getting pushed out at a rate I've never seen, you have the best chance of getting it _right now_. A few of us, myself included were able to trigger this update download by parking where confirmed strong wifi connection, resetting computer, and letting it sit there for an hour. I suggest you try that as soon as you can.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

JWardell said:


> A few of us, myself included were able to trigger this update download by parking where confirmed strong wifi connection, resetting computer, and letting it sit there for an hour. I suggest you try that as soon as you can.


I vote that this was coincidence. I've done these things to both our Teslas, plus cycled the WiFi off and on, hugged them, sprinkled some magic pixie dust.... nothing.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Bigriver said:


> I vote that this was coincidence. I've done these things to both our Teslas, plus cycled the WiFi off and on, hugged them, sprinkled some magic pixie dust.... nothing.


Surprisingly, this worked for at least four of us. It also is next to zero effort. So I'll keep recommending it


----------



## Jay79 (Aug 18, 2018)

JWardell said:


> Surprisingly, this worked for at least four of us. It also is next to zero effort. So I'll keep recommending it


I tried what you said, worked for me 

Its at least worth a shot, next to no effort evolved. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Raunchypiehole said:


> I got to work today and an update popped up. I selected update now, then had to leave. I just got my M3 a week ago, what update version are we on now so I can verify it completed. Im new here so be gentle! Thanks!


Your update POPPED up, Mine POOPED up!


----------



## McHoffa (Jan 26, 2017)

I got it fixed today. Got home and decided to remove my WiFi network and then reconnect to it. Within ten minutes the update had downloaded and was ready to install.


----------



## Bernard (Aug 3, 2017)

JWardell said:


> I was stuck on 39.7 for two months. It took 3 weeks of email and phone calls to Tesla to get them to force push an update. They swore I would need to bring it in for service, but the last person I spoke to asked "their friend in engineering" to push me an update, which worked an hour after I hung up. From what I've read some mobile service folks can do this too.
> 
> With yesterday's update getting pushed out at a rate I've never seen, you have the best chance of getting it _right now_. A few of us, myself included were able to trigger this update download by parking where confirmed strong wifi connection, resetting computer, and letting it sit there for an hour. I suggest you try that as soon as you can.


That is by far the fastest rate since this forum or Teslafi started keeping track -- looks like over 100K cars in a day... Everyone should get their Xmas present!


----------



## BluestarE3 (Oct 12, 2017)

FRC said:


> Mine POOPED up!


Possibly from excessive use of the Emissions Test, especially with the Ludicrous setting?


----------



## Zena (Jun 15, 2019)

I have excellent wi-fi where I park. The update says it is ready to be downloaded when I connect to wi-fi. I AM CONNECTED!
I tried the reset. I disconnected wi-fi and reconnected. NOTHING. 
any suggestions?


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Zena said:


> I have excellent wi-fi where I park. The update says it is ready to be downloaded when I connect to wi-fi. I AM CONNECTED!
> I tried the reset. I disconnected wi-fi and reconnected. NOTHING.
> any suggestions?


Patience.


----------

